# Man has pet Hyena taken...



## jgbkab (Jun 21, 2009)

All I know about hyenas are from what I watch from Animal Planet, but I don't think that someone should have a pet hyena in a residential neighborhood.

Battle Over Bubbles: Hyena owner heads to court - WMBF News | Myrtle Beach/Florence,SC | News, Weather and Sports-


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

odd pet....i see where the dude got off for following the other dude out into the parking lot and killing him in cold blood..in front of his family....yall are really fucked down there


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

its not the heat it is the damned humidity.....the animals arent moving , they do not want to be tossed outside with the horse flys


----------



## jgbkab (Jun 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> odd pet....i see where the dude got off for following the other dude out into the parking lot and killing him in cold blood..in front of his family....yall are really fucked down there



 Where was that? I missed that story.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

beach...the guys family had several beach stores...him and the other dude get into a fight inside the store...now the killing has been a couple of years and just came to court...indoor security shoved the guy shoving the storeowner and then the owner follows him out and kills him in the parking lot...

let me try to find the link


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

Myrtle Beach, SC - Beachware Store Owner Found Not Guilty in Parking Lot Death -- VosIzNeias


----------



## jgbkab (Jun 21, 2009)

Ahh, yeah I remember that. They had a camera in the wife or girlfriend's face right after the incident. It does seem like it's getting crazier around these parts. Mafia style crimes and such. Two robbers actually tried to cut out someone's eye.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

Man cleared in beach shop shooting death | CharlotteObserver.com

what part of sc do you live in?  its been a big deal for the last two years


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2009)

yea pope was shot after he left the store....you couldnt get me down there now....i remember when it was for famlies..not anymore


----------



## jgbkab (Jun 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Man cleared in beach shop shooting death | CharlotteObserver.com
> 
> what part of sc do you live in?  its been a big deal for the last two years



This is my local area. Trust me, there are so many big stories here that you forget. The WW2 vet shot and killed by robbers, the 13 y.o. molesting and then killing the step sister, etc. I actually contemplated moving back to Miami because it's safer there.


----------

